# Changing VIN KOMBI - 080D0WQ / M35080 - E8x E9x



## lycos (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to change the VIN to a KOMBI from eBay.

I have successfully changed the KM, but when changing the VIN, the EEPROM corrupts and the KOMBI dosen´t read anything,
restoring the eeprom to the original file, all works fine, but with the tappering dot.

It seems that *is not so easy that changing the 2E0 line*.
Is there any checksum around?
Can someone change the VIN in this file?








KOMBI_Factory_default_[A750235].BIN

Many thanks! :angel:









------------------------------------------------







_a_


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lycos said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to change the VIN to a KOMBI from eBay.
> 
> ...


I have no idea on this.

What are you suing to chnage the EEPROM?

Do you know if for a used F10 KOMBI, the EEPROM must me chnaged to in order to chnage its VIN?


----------



## jc_1988 (May 22, 2013)

*Bmw e89 z4*

Hi, did you manage to get the vin changed on your kombi?
I have the same issue when i change the vin the cluster still works but the tamper is still there.
My old cluster was destroyed so i couldnt recover any data.
I bought a used kombi off ebay out of a 335i trying to get it working in my e89 z4, all guages are working, except the tamper and my service full of dashes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jc_1988 said:


> Hi, did you manage to get the vin changed on your kombi?
> I have the same issue when i change the vin the cluster still works but the tamper is still there.
> My old cluster was destroyed so i couldnt recover any data.
> I bought a used kombi off ebay out of a 335i trying to get it working in my e89 z4, all guages are working, except the tamper and my service full of dashes


He wrote he successfully changed KM, but could *not* change VIN.

The issue seems to be that with the R270 EEPROM Programmer, the EEPROM can not be cleared of VIN if EEPROM is attached to PCB. So, desolder EEPROM, and then try and clear VIN.

This M35160 Eraser from Checkpoint Lab USB though supposedly works for On-board EEPROM programming:

http://www.microcontroller-cafe.com/?l=M35160-ERASER


----------



## jc_1988 (May 22, 2013)

so do you mean i should clear the VIN, and having it cleared it will automatically program the original VIN of the car back in the cluster, or i need to encode it ?
im actually using DIGIMASTER III, i soldered the chip and able to see the VIN and can change it but tamper is still there


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jc_1988 said:


> so do you mean i should clear the VIN, and having it cleared it will automatically program the original VIN of the car back in the cluster, or i need to encode it ?
> im actually using DIGIMASTER III, i soldered the chip and able to see the VIN and can change it but tamper is still there


The Red Tamper dot will be there so long as there exists a VIN mismatch.

You need to clear Mileage and VIN from EEPROM first.

For Exx Kombi, I am not sure if Encoding with NCS Expert will write VIN or not. If not, it can be written with Tool32 KOMBIxx.prg C_FG_SCHREIBEN job, or when flashed with WinKFP.


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> He wrote he successfully changed KM, but could *not* change VIN.
> 
> The issue seems to be that with the R270 EEPROM Programmer, the EEPROM can not be cleared of VIN if EEPROM is attached to PCB. So, desolder EEPROM, and then try and clear VIN.
> 
> ...


At least for my F10 Kombi, onboard erasing VIN with the R270 was no problem. But the trick is to erase the VIN to all FF, and not to change it to what it should be. Then, afterwards, the VIN has to be written using Tool32 or whatever works for E-Cars.


----------



## jc_1988 (May 22, 2013)

*Successfull*

i managed to remove the tamper by using Digimaster III M35080 V6
all i had to is open the file through Eeprom search for 2E0 Section write the VIN, job done.. 
Now one more thing is my Normal,Sport, DSC OFF button is not working, by the looks of it the ICOM might be able to solve the problem


----------



## Czozen (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe i have digged this thread out of the grave but when you put into the google phrase "change vin kombi" it is first in search results.

THIS IS COMPLETE SOLUTION HOW TO CHANGE VIN IN USED KOMBI INSTRUMENT

You need to change first two lines in eeprom dump to HEX "00".

Example:
From this









to this:









And also You need to change VIN from old one to HEX "FF"
From This:









to this:









Than You need to turn ignition ON, and code KOMBI with NCS Expert. Vin and odometer will be autamaticly rewritten from CAS!

I hope i have helped!!


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

To change vin in e series cars only need to program Kombi with your vin using WinKfp and some D-can cable no need other software or remove 35080 .. 080dvq if cluster is with less mileage
When try to edit VIN in hexdump problem is checksum after short VIN but with some calculations its not a big deal , correct checksum is in old cluster bin after VIN for comparing ...


----------



## metaco (Jun 16, 2015)

Czozen said:


> Maybe i have digged this thread out of the grave but when you put into the google phrase "change vin kombi" it is first in search results.
> 
> THIS IS COMPLETE SOLUTION HOW TO CHANGE VIN IN USED KOMBI INSTRUMENT
> 
> ...


Is it possible to do a setep by step write up listing all the software and cables needed?

My knowledge in coding is very limited.

Much appreciated


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

ac_schnitzer said:


> To change vin in e series cars only need to program Kombi with your vin using WinKfp and some D-can cable no need other software or remove 35080 .. 080dvq if cluster is with less mileage
> When try to edit VIN in hexdump problem is checksum after short VIN but with some calculations its not a big deal , correct checksum is in old cluster bin after VIN for comparing ...


HI,

I tried this some years ago, at E60, E90 cars without success. 

Thorsten


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

Czozen said:


> Maybe i have digged this thread out of the grave but when you put into the google phrase "change vin kombi" it is first in search results.
> 
> THIS IS COMPLETE SOLUTION HOW TO CHANGE VIN IN USED KOMBI INSTRUMENT
> 
> ...


I tried this and YES it worked for my E90


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Does this work for e46 93s66 kombi?


----------



## myXero (Jul 27, 2014)

Can anybody give me a link of an working Eraser for E9X Kombi EEPROMS? Is this the right one? http://www.microcontroller-cafe.com/?l=M35160-ERASER


----------



## koudanshikazuki (Nov 8, 2014)

Need to change 8 bytes to make it works for E6x. 

For Epprom 080DOWQ

Line 0x002E0, from 08 to 0F, change to FF for All.

The first 2 lines do not need to change to FF unless you want to change miles or Used Kombi has miles larger than CAS.


----------



## AdelAbdou (Jul 16, 2017)

Does anyone have a solution to do this from the OBD port ? has any one tried BMW Explorer for this solution ?

Also, do you guys know a good place or website to buy r270 from ?

Thanks !


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

AdelAbdou said:


> Does anyone have a solution to do this from the OBD port ? has any one tried BMW Explorer for this solution ?
> 
> Also, do you guys know a good place or website to buy r270 from ?
> 
> Thanks !


2oli 3ayez te3ml eh ya negm?


----------



## AdelAbdou (Jul 16, 2017)

Ebn Baladi ya Ghali ! 

bashouf 7a3mel eh law awez aghayar VIN beta3 KOMBI ashan ageeb el tools...

7000$ and counting


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

AdelAbdou said:


> Ebn Baladi ya Ghali !
> 
> bashouf 7a3mel eh law awez aghayar VIN beta3 KOMBI ashan ageeb el tools...
> 
> 7000$ and counting


BMW Explorer is a different level khales.

Eeeprom wel RJ zay l fol, 100$ bs

BMW Explorer law hat code used DME in F series masalan kalam kda, Engine swap, Keys and so on

Gheir kda ba2a, you can tell whatever ur supplier bara to clear the Eeprom for you, he will add 50$ wla haga


----------

